# Windows 2003 server name change



## ntwrkadmn (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you change the name of a 2003 server after installing the operating system, from my understanding you can but I would like to verify before placing the server into production. 

The server will not be running Active Directory, it will be a second server running on the network for data and some applications.


----------



## sir subaru (Jul 7, 2003)

As far as i'm aware you can, just by right clicking My Computer and clicking the computer name tab


----------

